# You won't believe this...



## ico (Aug 21, 2011)

Try this out:

*Akinator, the Web Genius*

and keep on answering the questions.


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

It freaking guessed Space Marine!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL..it guessed it right..nice one


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

After 40 questions, it gave me a list of options and the answer was there the second time I tried.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

It even guessed Akinator (The genie on that site).


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL..it guessed it right..nice one


care to mention what it guessed?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 22, 2011)

For me it guessed:
Roy Hodgson (after guessing Harry Redknapp first)
Hillary Clinton
Katy Perry
Emmanuel Eboue
Rafa Benitez
Captain Planet

Couldn't guess:
Pascal Cygan (  )


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2011)

On second try it guessed it right !

Neato.

wtf, it guessed it right in first try for another one.


....

Defeated when the choices are not so popular.

Great, guessed it right
*en.akinator.com/photo0/400x400/partenaire/p/412956__153502507.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 22, 2011)

ico said:


> care to mention what it guessed?



Iron Man 
black widow
cobie smulders
neil patrick harris
luis suarez
Incredible hulk

could not get milla jovovich


----------



## eggman (Aug 22, 2011)

Couldnt guess ZooZoo

Bu could guess Towlie (from South park) and Titus (from TV series ) and Tobias Funkie (Arrested Development)

Great site


----------



## azzu (Aug 22, 2011)

Freaking awesome , 
guessed Dexter , Leonardo di caprio but cudnt guess Jhonny quest


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

I had this app for Symbian, I didn't know it has a web version too


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Guess correctly Brian Lara after 20 questions. Now trying with Atul Bedade. 

It guessed: Virender Sehwag.

Partially Right! Guess if Bedade was born 10 years later, he would have been Sehwag.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 22, 2011)

It guessed Johnny Depp, Britney spears.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2011)

guesses were 

matt damon
leonardo di caprio
bruce wills
will smith
arnold shrw@#$%^negger

hugh jackman<-- correct one


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

yea ...it guesses very well...guessed eminem, catherine zeta jones, sylvestor stallone....will tru with someone who is not so famous...I wonder what logic do they use to find answers...

it failed to guess Marathi actor 'Dada kondke'.....it answered as Raj kapoor.......


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> It freaking guessed Space Marine!



you are a WH fan too!!!

it guessed the emperor, but it took a while and a wrong guess


----------



## nims11 (Aug 22, 2011)

guessed game characters like cloud strife
and Tifa lockart (from FF7) right. !!

guessed PS3 when i thought of my PSP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2011)

Twenty Questions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Heh,got Kermit the Frog after 30 questions and 1 wrong answer.
Got trolldad easily.Impressive.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

WTF! It guessed right. 

But the second time it failed. I was thinking of DeathSpank and it showed John Shepard


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2011)

Got a penis correctly


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2011)

gussed aishwarya roy and rani mukharjee  very nice gussing


----------



## motobuntu (Aug 22, 2011)

It's amazing, guessed Baba Ramdev, Anna Hazare and Priyanka Chopra.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice find ico..

the algorithm is good...
common sense we can create the logic of it easily


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 23, 2011)

great ...guessed Chuck, Hatake Kakashi, and Rock lee (in third try ...coz i lied  )


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2011)

*i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k513/Hazefyer/Akinatorgay.jpg


----------



## mavihs (Aug 24, 2011)

guessed Boa Hancock(One Piece)!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 24, 2011)

excellent link


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow..Impressive..

Elisha Cuthbert
Rachel McAdams
André Villas-Boas
Viktor Reznov
Caterina Sforza


----------



## Alok (Aug 25, 2011)

*I tried it long ago on my mobile as a java game.*
I guessed-
Sachin Tendulker
Johny depp
Tom Hanks
Steven Spielberg
Sonu Nigam
Ben Kingsley


----------



## KDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> *i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k513/Hazefyer/Akinatorgay.jpg


----------



## lywyre (Sep 6, 2011)

Rajnikanth
Soniya Gandhi
Narayan Moorthi
Vijay Mallya

And for LOL:
*img849.imageshack.us/img849/3388/barrely.jpg


----------



## escape7 (Sep 13, 2011)

Couldn't guess 'Inspector Steel'

I added it to the list though. Next time it should be guessed.

edit: It couldn't guess 'Doga' either... Looks like the database lacks Indian Comicbook Characters


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 14, 2011)

just as it missed nagraaj when i tried ... added


----------



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2011)

It guessed right! Sonia Gandhi.


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

LOL.!!!
37 questions an dstill wrong answer!!!
Twice.LOL
Genie came up with Kristen Stewart on First Try and Megan Fox on 2nd.
It was Scarlet Johnson!!
With that many question i can draw anyone's KUNDLI!!!


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 9, 2012)

Amazing..........
Guessed Prince of Persia within 20 questions and Ezio Auditore da Firenze in just 12 questions.

Again it guessed Sam Fisher within 15 questions.


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2012)

Amazing it guessed Sheldon cooper


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2012)

Had an Android version of it. Pretty neat.


----------



## Sam777 (May 9, 2012)

wow! it even guessed Leon from Resident Evil.


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2012)

Beat it. Could not guess Jester from UT3.


----------



## KDroid (May 9, 2012)

Guessed Lisbeth Salander in 20 questions.Defeated it. Couldn't guess Mikael Blomkvist.


----------



## koolent (May 9, 2012)

Could not guess _*Sir Thomas Alva Edison*_

Could not guess N7 too


----------



## reddead (May 9, 2012)

got right on common names like sachin tendulkar,srk,manmohan singh....

couldn't get shane watson.....got bret lee and ponting.....

and some questions are really funny


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

Anyone willing to give a beating to it , try not to reply in Yes or No
the question list will run into hundred and still the answer will be nowhere close to what you would be thinking of.
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/7/roflxa.jpg
ROFLCOPETR
Lost To RamdevBaba


----------



## RCuber (May 9, 2012)

Yes.. impressive.. but could not guess.. 
Bumble Bee - showed Optimus Prime- still impressive. 
Linux Torvalds 
and some other characters.. 

must say.. Genius


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2012)

Akinator guessed Machete and Hulk before cracking Zohan

*i.imgur.com/1jUky.jpg
also wrong


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> LOL.!!!
> 37 questions an dstill wrong answer!!!
> Twice.LOL
> Genie came up with Kristen Stewart on First Try and Megan Fox on 2nd.
> ...





Sujeet said:


> Anyone willing to give a beating to it , try not to reply in Yes or No
> the question list will run into hundred and still the answer will be nowhere close to what you would be thinking of.
> 
> ROFLCOPETR
> Lost To RamdevBaba




You're answering the questions wrong. 

Ramdev was guessed very swiftly in less than 15 questions.


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

^^
None of the questions were answered wrong in First Post....
In Ramdev baba _case i resorted to answer "probably" and "maybe instead" of Direct No or Y_es.

Lol.
he asked if he is from India.I 
answered Yes.
then it asked is he american .


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2012)

^yea, noticed many such questions, think it is confirming its hunch, so you just have to click "no", which just confirms its hunch, many times the last 2-3 questions before it answers are like this, if you click "yes", it starts asking questions again 
did we all feed in Ramdev Baba? or were you guys just checking if it worked? it got Ramdev Baba when I tried pretty soon 
but it had to go through Rama and Krishna before hitting on Shiva


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

LOL.
I think he is fed up with me
From last 15  minutes i am getting this message 
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/8376/rofl2l.jpg


----------



## dingdong (May 9, 2012)

It could not guess rakhi sawant.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 9, 2012)

it guessed pawan kalyan, mahesh babu and katrina kaif


----------



## ajai5777 (May 9, 2012)

Eva carnerio  
It didnt ask anything related to sports and I thought I was going to win and the first guess itself was correct


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

Lol.
IT guessed Tom,Marcus Fenix,Hitman,Shepherd!!!!
nICE.


Who owns this site.???
I want that algorithm!!
Tough it learns from user input only and i have roughly figured out the way it works.!!


----------



## RCuber (May 9, 2012)

Guessed Alcatraz form Crysis 2


----------



## pranav0091 (May 9, 2012)

Holy mother of god. That guess is way better than my friends'.
bear grylls. 2nd attempt.!!

But couldnt guess ellen page.

Or isaac brock.

Looks like its just learning names like a search engine and then associate each character with a rank for each of his/her attributes.


----------



## batman (May 9, 2012)

Cool one..


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

Mini Google.


----------



## KDroid (May 9, 2012)

Defeated it again! It could not guess Lord Hanuman!  However, he was close! He guessed Lord Ganesha!


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Defeated it again! It could not guess Lord Hanuman!  However, he was close! He guessed Lord Ganesha!


You answered a few questions "weirdly". Give right answers, it will guess. 

When I answered questions, it straightforwardly asked me - "is your character a monkey?"


----------



## Nipun (May 9, 2012)

Guessed someone from Modern Warfare, when my character was Dimitri Rascalov(GTA 4). 

LMAO it guessed noob in second try

EDIT: Its in his characters list. So maybe I gave wrong answers?


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 9, 2012)

It's based on analysis of answers given by correspondents. So each failure and success makes it more precise.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Nice find ico..
> 
> the algorithm is good...
> common sense we can create the logic of it easily


Prediction based algorithm running a tree search most probably, the database(hence the tree) must be f'n huge.


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Prediction based algorithm running a *tree search most probably,* the database(hence the tree) must be f'n huge.



Exactly.
And that f'n Database is built mostly on User inputs!.
Every time one runs it,  it gets smarter and larger.


----------



## KDroid (May 10, 2012)

ico said:


> You answered a few questions "weirdly". Give right answers, it will guess.
> 
> When I answered questions, it straightforwardly asked me - "is your character a monkey?"



My input made it precise, ico.


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 14, 2012)

LOL...I am using this to see the pics of random Porn Actresses of Indian Origin.


----------



## funskar (May 14, 2012)

Bhagat singh
eminem
dhoni


----------



## Anish (May 14, 2012)

It told "Bravo, You defeated me"
And I thought of Srinivasa Ramanujan


----------



## dingdong (May 14, 2012)

It could not get rakhi sawant when i had tried.Dont know now if it can.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 14, 2012)

Guessed Shepard and Iron Man right, they weren't too tough...

Bt it guessed Katrina Kaif in the 3rd try, it was supposed to be Amy Jackson, I knew it wouldn't pass that..

Update : I played further to get Amy right, but "Bravo, You defeated me"


----------



## Anish (May 14, 2012)

I got this when playing for the second time : LOL
*i.imgur.com/2zREN.png


----------

